

Show HN: all-in-one messaging + payments + bookings app for business - yiggydyang

We just launched an iPhone app for independent business owners that helps them run (book clients, get paid) and grow (stay in touch, promote) their business.<p>Here is our teaser video: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;l_xZeMUzwH4<p>The app is free to download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1hkfxC6<p>Looking for feedback from the HN community. Thanks!
======
yiggydyang
Clickable links

Teaser video: [http://youtu.be/l_xZeMUzwH4](http://youtu.be/l_xZeMUzwH4)

App Store download: [https://bit.ly/1hkfxC6](https://bit.ly/1hkfxC6)

